# So-Cal Father's Day ride Saturday June 18th



## slick (Jun 3, 2011)

Hey So-cal / Cyclone Coaster gang, I'll be in town for the father's day weekend and was wondering if you guys wanted to go for a ride somewhere in a beach town? I'll be attending the Pomona roadster show but I can bring my bike if you guys want to ride? I'm more than willing to drive (as you know already) to the beach area for an evening ride around 6pm with a dinner stop somewhere? You guys know the area more than i do so please chime in with ideas and suggestions ad i'm very open minded so feel free to throw something out there. Let's ride!!


----------



## balboa732 (Jun 4, 2011)

Santa Monica?


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 4, 2011)

of course...that is a tough sell with this group...


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 6, 2011)

Saturday nite cruise sounds like gravy! Post up the details.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 7, 2011)

Lets do it -- you don't have to twist my cranks to go -- I'm there ---


----------



## slick (Jun 7, 2011)

Awesome! What city you guys want to roll in? Let me know. You guys are the experts down there. I know where the car spots are but not the kool bike spots to ride.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 7, 2011)

And we will need lights to avoid meeting johnny law...


----------



## schwinnja (Jun 7, 2011)

If you're @ Pomona probably easiest to roll down the 57 to Huntington Beach.
We can meet you there if we leave Saturday am from Walt's shop in Balboa.
Meet @ the BBQ joint.
We get to see all the sights both ways.
We can ride with you guys north from HB to Sunset  Beach and back.

Let us know what you think.
I think we can arrange for parking for you in HB.
We know people!

Santa Monica probably best to do the following day for best riding.


----------



## slick (Jun 7, 2011)

Anything is fine with me. I'll be leaving at some point sunday though for the long trek home. Set something up in stone here guys. I won't have internet acess from late thursday night until sunday night so we have to set something up before then. I have an old school phone without any way of internet. Ya, I know, get a new phone already!! LOL!!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 8, 2011)

schwinnja said:


> If you're @ Pomona probably easiest to roll down the 57 to Huntington Beach.
> We can meet you there if we leave Saturday am from Walt's shop in Balboa.
> Meet @ the BBQ joint.
> We get to see all the sights both ways.
> ...




This idea sounds the best -- just call me when you are leaving the Swapmeet & we'll meet like suggested above -- ride & eat -- bring a light for the bicycle so you don't get a ticket if it gets late -- Santa Monica would be a good Sunday option & it's on your way home -- either way it's all good


----------



## slick (Jun 8, 2011)

I'm lost. Where are we meeting? I will be at the Car show all day saturday until around 5pm probably. Make a pit stop at the hotel to get cleaned up and get my bike out of the room and head out. I'm down for a friday evening ride also? Sunday is iffy because I have to drive home so the ride would have to end around 2pm at the latest.


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 9, 2011)

Meet in Huntington Beach and ride north to Sunset Beach...where are you staying Chris? Have you still got my number?


----------



## slick (Jun 9, 2011)

I duno where i'm staying yet? ya, i'll call you. Btw i'm digging the new avatar photo!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 9, 2011)

slick said:


> I duno where i'm staying yet? ya, i'll call you. Btw i'm digging the new avatar photo!




Dave's avatar photo must have been taken the day of Walt's last swapmeet & ride from his shop to Huntington Beach -- WOW !!!  was it windy that day -- I know, I know -- we have to find something to complain about in California -- LOL


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 9, 2011)

slick said:


> I duno where i'm staying yet? ya, i'll call you. Btw i'm digging the new avatar photo!




The avatar picture is of a buddy of ours in much better times. He is going through a very tough time right now and in our prayers...ride on brotha...ride on


----------



## slick (Jun 9, 2011)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Dave's avatar photo must have been taken the day of Walt's last swapmeet & ride from his shop to Huntington Beach -- WOW !!!  was it windy that day -- I know, I know -- we have to find something to complain about in California -- LOL




I thought the same thing but realized the bike didn't look to familiar from what was on the ride. I'm sorry to hear that he isn't doing well. We wish you the best. Keep on rolling.


----------



## lobsterboyx (Jun 10, 2011)

Id be up for that - looks like i have to put some batteries in that old seiss tube...


----------



## slick (Jun 10, 2011)

Ya, I have to figure out what bike i'm riding also since none of my headlights work yet!! Maybe my Firestone? But I still need a taillight of some sorts? What's up with that anyway? Most bikes had headlights back then with no taillights just reflectors? Guess they just wanted to see where they're going instead of where they've been? Ok I stole that line from Tow Mater but it's kool! I'm sure that Larry the cable guy won't mind!

Btw it sounds like this ride will be a good one with a good amount of riders confirming so far, so thanks guys for supporting your northern buddy!


----------



## abe lugo (Jun 11, 2011)

Keep your eyes peeled for deal at the roadster show swap. I'm going to miss it this year heading up to the Inlaws but I'll get to go to Back to the fifties show in Minneapolis!


----------



## DonChristie (Jun 14, 2011)

Scratch...Im out. Got a wedding to go to that nite. You boys have fun!


----------



## slick (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok gang! Hours away from departure! So where in Huntington Beach are we meeting saturday evening? I'm trying to get all my directions down tonight. As of 9pm tonight I will be computerless so I won't have any contact with any of you unless you have my number so don't bother posting or pm'ing me since I won't get it till monday. If any of you want me to bring a bike I have for sale, speak now! I'm loading the truck as we speak. See you all soon!


----------



## slick (Jun 16, 2011)

Ok gang i'm hours away from departure so where in Huntington Beach are we meeting? I'm trying to get all my directions down before I leave. I won't have computer access at all since my phone is old skool without the internet so if you need to contact me nows your chance. I'll be awake until 9pm. Saturday evening, WE RIDE!!!! 6pm!!


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2011)

We'll be meeting @ Walt's shop in Newport Beach around 12 NOON to ride towards Huntington Beach to enjoy the day & scenery -- We will meet SLICK by Huntington Beach Pier @ 6PM we could ride around Huntington Beach grab some dinner & ride back to Newport from there -- I have your number SLICK -- so I will give you a call too -- 

FYI -- I don't have any lights on my bicycles that work ( too many batteries - LOL )  -- I just use a modern LED flashing light so I am seen -- the Street lights & Moon do the rest -- I just want other vehicles to see me & in some cities they will ticket & fine you for not having one on your bicycle -- ANY bicycle shop has these inexpensive flashing lights that take a second or to to put on your bars - frame - whatever -- I will post some pics in a bit of the crusty riders with lights on them --


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Jun 17, 2011)

I'm trying to decipher the day Sat or Sun? Or both LOL


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 17, 2011)

Here is a couple of pics of our crusty riders with lights 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclonecoaster/5842786831/in/photostream/lightbox/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclonecoaster/5843332098/in/photostream/lightbox/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/cyclonecoaster/5842786963/in/photostream/lightbox/


----------



## old hotrod (Jun 17, 2011)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> We'll be meeting @ Walt's shop in Newport Beach around 12 NOON to ride towards Huntington Beach to enjoy the day & scenery -- We will meet SLICK by Huntington Beach Pier @ 6PM we could ride around Huntington Beach grab some dinner & ride back to Newport from there -- I have your number SLICK -- so I will give you a call too --




So we have changed the plan? No visit with Dirk? And I am up for a ride sunday too if anyone is interested...


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 18, 2011)

*Dirk visit is ON BEFORE the ride*



old hotrod said:


> So we have changed the plan? No visit with Dirk? And I am up for a ride sunday too if anyone is interested...




For those interested -- we will visit Dirk at the hospital @ around 10am -- then Walts for the ride -- thanks & we'll see you there


----------



## slick (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a really great weekend with you guys! The weather was perfect as always too. It was great to see the gang again and the eye candy on the strip. Thanks again guys for coming out and riding and showing me a great time. I got home at midnight sunday and even bought another bike after visiting my buddy lobsterboyx. Like I need another LOL!!! It's a Felt James Dean themed "Little Bastard" I just couldn't pass up. It will be my next pub crawl bike after I install a 3 speed.

O I forgot to ask. Where the heck did you find those tires?? Painted?? AWESOME!!!


----------

